# Toshiba TV Convergence Problem



## alanfinger (Nov 23, 2009)

I have an 8 yr old Toshiba 50H12 Rear Projection TV. Today the blue gun video suddenly shifted about 1/4 inch to the right. I can't move it at all horizontally using the convergence menu but can move it up and down.

Any ideas where to start troubleshooting?


----------



## lawson_jl (Aug 3, 2008)

Been awhile since I've messed with a good old fashion Rear Projection. Typically this is a motor issue with the gun. You can try opening the unit up and moving it yourself if your handy. But as always unless your experienced you shouldn't attempt to fix it yourself.


----------

